# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  DC-unlocker V1.00.1045 10+ models added

## mohamed73

DC-unlocker client software V1.00.1045 
Added:  *Modems:*
Huawei AP02HW
Huawei D32HW
Huawei E3331s
Micromax MMX352G 3G USB Modem
Sierra Wireless AirCard 340U
ZTE MF752  *Customized modems:*
Huawei E173 11.126.29.02.356 Build May 06 2013 16:17:08 (Idea India)
Huawei E173 11.126.29.00.1137 Build Feb 25 2013 15:45:40 (Airtel Uganda)  *Routers:*
Huawei E5151s
Huawei Vodafone R206
ZTE MF28G
ZTE MF63
ZTE MF90 
Tututial area extended - instructions for CDMA modems MEID repair added:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
DC Unlocker download here الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

